# X 53 parts



## William mcgraw (Feb 9, 2020)

Still needed they have not been found yet.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 9, 2020)

A list of the parts you're looking for would be helpful for the cabers that may have what you need. Good luck in your search!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2020)

SteveF said:


> A list of the parts you're looking for would be helpful for the cabers that may have what you need. Good luck in your search!




Here-----> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/western-flyer-1958-parts-murray.165820/

OP, start a thread for your parts search in the *Wanted Classifieds* section.


----------

